# Sex of my Cobalt



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

Hey guys I have had this guy for a long time. I think he is a male, but when he was on the side of the tank it looked like a girl kind of, with the smaller toe pads and stuff. What do you guys think? The second picture isnt as good, the frog was hopping away when I was trying to snap the pic.


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

Does ANYONE wana comment? I am pretty sure it is a male, just double checking with you all.


----------



## McBobs (Apr 26, 2007)

Calm down Chris. Patience is a virtue. 

Looks like a male to me as well. 

-Matt


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

Okay thanks. And sorry I wasnt trying to be not patient lol. I was just trying to keep it on the main menu thing so more people would see it, lol sorry.


----------



## McBobs (Apr 26, 2007)

I understand why you bumped it, but there's no reason to every 10 posts to keep it on the home page. Wait a little longer next time, and you will get the answer you requested. 

Once again, patience is a virtue. 

-Matt


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

Alright Matt, sorry, il try to be a little more patiant next time. I was only going to bumb it until I got 1 post. Thanks again though


----------



## Jarhead_2016 (Jan 7, 2010)

Im thinking male
-scotty


----------



## rcteem (Mar 24, 2009)

Congrats its a boy...lol


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

Ha thanks, now I just need to find a girl!


----------



## rcteem (Mar 24, 2009)

Post on the wanted page!!!


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

I think I did.


----------

